# Game Con in Indianapolis



## TheGreatOne (Oct 28, 2002)

There is going to be a local gaming convention here in Indianapolis next month.  The organizers of this event are looking for people to run some games.  They are giving away discounts and other fabulous things to people willing to run RPGs such as D&D and Call of Cthulhu.  If you are a player or GM looking for a group in Indianapolis this would be an ideal venue!  
Here is the contact information:

Curtis Isley, Event and Product Coordinator
A.C.S. "Gamefest Series"
PH 419-258-1780
Toll Free 877-977-GAME(4263)
www.gamefestseries.com 


Thanks for your help!
TGO


----------

